# 3D Glasses for BENQ



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

New to projectors and am discovering that BENQ requires "Powered" 3D glasses to watch 3D media ...

Found these - SainSonic 144HZ 3D Rechargeable Active Shutter Glasses For BenQ W1070 W1080ST W1500 - for less than $30 online.

Does anyone have suggestions or alternate options? Like a different brand of projector that doesn't require 3D? Or is it just that the nature of all projectors (due to technology/design) require 3D Glasses.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

They all require 3D glasses of some sort. 3D seems to be fading now though as most people, like myself and my family, don't care for it.


----------

